# Medic Smurf (Comic)



## Rin (Mar 11, 2014)

I must've missed this day of class.  Better study up on my Noise Management protocols lol


----------



## restlessprairie (Mar 12, 2014)

I LOVE it! :rofl:


----------



## EMTTrainingResource (Jul 2, 2014)

That would make it easier to do the work I suppose


----------



## Jason (Sep 2, 2014)

Rin said:


> I must've missed this day of class.  Better study up on my Noise Management protocols lol


Not just like it ... love it!   Always a plus to find some humor in things we deal with


----------

